# RDA -- Thick Wire, Chunky coils, team 20 Kanthal



## Waine (24/3/17)

Thinking about my previous, scattered posts where I sing my praises for 20 GA Ka, And seeing how many of the the pro vape kings love to use this chunky wire on You Tube, I think it 20 Ga Kanthal deserves its own thread here. I mean, it's mostly what I use in mechs, and it makes so much sense. 

I see some folk have started to realize just how pleasant it is to use for those who enjoy a bit more meat on your RDA's. BTW, it has a huge place in RTA's as well, e.g. My single and beloved 4ID coiled 'Digiflavor Fuji GTA' RTA.

Easy to build, quick to install, a breeze to clean under the tap and no more "wire wiggle" when slipping in the old cotton bacon.

A 20 ga build in a Mech is like, like... Fir burger is to.... (I almost said oyster) It just does not get any better when you find that sweet spot. No, seriously, It's akin to cooking a poitjie in a number 2 pot as opposed to a number 6.

Now, I know there are the critics: Listen, you can even do your own Mech Temp control by pumping, pulsing the fire button.  if you think it's going to be too hot. 20 Ga on a duel horizontal 3ID is like a 4X4, V6 racing with a Opel Corsa. The Corsa is easier to maintain, but the Big Bang  is always there when you need it.

Just experiment, and share the fun.

Here is a series of shots on my Friday evening; building, music, tinkering and vaping with thick builds. 

Please post some of your 20Ga Ka builds, and share your experience...










I did trim these tails before I tucked them under the coils.




Juice em up...











Fire away....

Mech: The Rig
Sony VTC6(only)
Sapor 25mm RDA...(Great RDA...too many air holes though...)

W- Kanthal 
I- 3
G- 20
S- Dual
W- 9 1/2
O- 0.19 Target. Got 0.18
C- On Steam-engine I was aiming for 0.19

For me, the lowest I will go is 0.18 Ohm on VTC batteries.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waine (24/3/17)

So, the Goon is not easy to coil up near perfect, especially with coat hanger wire. But hey, who needs two cylinders when you can fire with one? Equals any other duel I have built. 

This is a huge advantage of 20 Ka

2017-03-19 Goon Brass 24mm

W: Kanthal A1
I: 4
G: 20
Single
W: 7 1/2 
O: Target 30. Got 0.34 Ohms.

Comments: Great, Rich, robust, not overly warm vape, easy to wick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Vermaak (24/3/17)

So pumped about this thread. I've ordered 20m on eBay. Now it's just for the waiting game 

Keep 'em coming dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (24/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> So pumped about this thread. I've ordered 20m on eBay. Now it's just for the waiting game
> 
> Keep 'em coming dude
> 
> ...



Shot for the interest...




Even as I put my head down to rest, I look at the single 20 4ID Ka on the GTI, on the RX/2/3, and realize, I didn't even have to look hard, since day 1, been using 20 and never looked back. Every night I have my last and rewarding hits from a single coil that pumps like a duel. Quite remarkable.

The Ammit on the left is not too fond of 20 Ka though. Tried it once, too hot. 22 NI is for this little devil.

20 KA is for hardcore RDA's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (25/3/17)

Today I am sharing the coiling and wicking of my VGod Drip Pro on the VGod Mech with 20 Ka. Btw, there is nothing really "Pro" about this RDA. 

I aimed for 20 Ohms on Steam-engine. After punching in my figures, it proposed 11 1/2 wraps on 2.5 ID. 




Thick coils are not always great. Sometimes on a small RDA, 2.5 ID is perfect. But that is my joy of experimentation with different builds.




I always first build on a VW mod to check my ohms. I aim for between 0.16 and 0.22. When completed, I switch to the Mech.

I try to match the number of wraps with the length of the coil posts. 11 1/2 wraps fits perfectly on this RDA. Sometimes you need a bit of tweaking with a sharp nose pliers due to the bulkiness of the wire.







A pre burn, some more pinching and stroking, and I get an 0.16 O reading. Not what I was aiming for but just in the safe zone with a Sony VTC6 cell. I get different readings with different RDA's with the same builds.




The 20 Ka takes a long time to cool before you can wick. But a drop or two of juice will speed the cooling process.




Organic cotton balls. I love well stroked balls. Nice and fluffy.

I made this tool to tuck in the cotton. I love playing...




Wicked up, and well juiced with some DIY "RWhy 4". I wait 5 mins to allow the cotton to soak properly. Remember, there is a lot of wire and heat when using 20 Ka. You don't want to burn the cotton on the first ramp.







Boom! The power of 20 Ga Ka! Really Amazing.




With this build it is so easy to just drip through the top. This RDA is cleverly designed with juice wells that flow from the center outwards. Drip often, 20 ga chews juice.




The Vape?

One of the best vapes ever on an RDA. Thick, dense clouds. What a pleasure? As I have said before, the first hit always takes long to ramp, but after that chain vaping is a breeze in between throwing the button because the wire retains heat.

Hope this helps someone.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Jeepers @Waine - those are such nice coils - and so thick! coathanger stuff!

Doesn't it take very long to ramp up?


----------



## Waine (25/3/17)

Hi there Silver

Like I said, it's only the first drag that takes a wee bit long to ramp up. Thereafter it's no issue, as the wire stays hot. The aim of this thread is to reveal the versatility of 20 Ga Kanthal, especially in RDA's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/3/17)

Waine said:


> Hi there Silver
> 
> Like I said, it's only the first drag that takes a wee bit long to ramp up. Thereafter it's no issue, as the wire stays hot. The aim of this thread is to reveal the versatility of 20 Ga Kanthal, especially in RDA's.
> 
> ...


I have some 24G here which is already approaching government paperclip thickness. 20G seems almost scary. Will play around a bit with the 24G before jumping into the twilight zone of 20G.

Keep us posted so long please, I'm reading with interest!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akash (25/3/17)

Excellent threat @Waine informative for those of us always on the lookout to try new builds and wires


----------



## Waine (25/3/17)

When I first used 20 last year, I made a few mistakes. I built too low until some kind folks here showed me the ropes. With a better understanding of the electronics, I won't be exposing myself to any accidents, especially after going through a few rolls of 20 wire since then.

20 Ga seems scary in the beginning, it was to me, but when the bug bit... I like a challenge. 

I messed around with some Kanthal Demon Killer Flat Twisted wire 0.2* 0.8*2 on a Goon this evening. It doesn't come close to 20. 

Looking forward to some feedback from fellow RDA dripping fans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (26/3/17)

Hello there friends

As I said above, I tried other wire on the Goon. It lacked the punch. Basically it sucked.




So I re wired: 20 Ka, 4ID, 7 1/2 wraps.







So nice to work with this wire when you get used to it.




A tip. Always pull both leads with a long nose pliers, while still on the jig to get the wrap nice and tight.










This set up allows for easy wicking. It's a breeze to fit the cotton nice and snug. 







The juice will flow from the gap through the bottom to the coiled side and get sicked up nicely on the chunky coil filled cotton. The design of the Goon is perfect for this capillary action with a single coil.

I got 0.27 Ohms. I keep two airflow holes open on each side. The build is too thick for only the coiled side to be open.

Incredibly satisfying vape when you get past the first slow ramp up. So much vape, and not that hot at all. That's the only trade off when using 20 Ka.

View attachment 89494














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (26/3/17)

Excuse the double post. Please delete the first post, Administrator. Thanks.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (26/3/17)

20 Ga is also super on a single coil RTA. My Digiflavor Fuji GTA 25mm loves this wire. If you enjoy this wire, try it on a Genesis style RTA. Use Steam-engine to get the number of wraps to match the thickness of your build space. Eight wraps fits these posts perfectly. 



















I always enjoy this part.




Wire: Kanthal 
ID: 4mm
Ga: 20
S or W: Single
Wraps: 8 (Clockwise)
Ohms: Target on Steam-engine: 0.40 Got 0.38
Comments: 35W on the RX 2/3. Extremely dense, rich, warm vape - but not too hot.
Very rewarding.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (4/10/17)

Hi Everybody

Only found this thread now.
I am a 20ga A1 fanatic-I literally use nothing else!

Only been running Tesla's for this year,and together with my Mason24 RDA,my VGOD RDA,my Buddha RDA and my VGOD RDTA-it packs a SUPER punch.

Lots of people thought I was crazy for using 20ga in everything-but you are right-it packs the punch that I need

Reactions: Like 1


----------

